# Oulton park 6th Nov - R32 and STi



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Some daft spins.... and still learning the car since new engine, new susp, new brakes etc etc. First time on track in it (bar one sprint) since Feb!

Seems nice and stable in the dry. You can hear Fee saying it felt better than hers. In the wet was a different story. I didnt bother changing anything from a dry setup. Full hard all round, very worn 888's etc.


SPin Spin Spin 

1 - Fee in pass seat, no offs but fee complaining of a sore arse after taking off over kerbs - YouTube - TrackScotland Impreza - Oulton Park 6th November 2010 - 1 mostly dry
2 - 2 offs - YouTube - TrackScotland Impreza - Oulton Park 6th November 2010 - 2 no comment about the second :S mostly dry track
3 - 1 off then black flagged for not coming in after going off. - YouTube - TrackScotland Impreza - Oulton Park 6th November 2010 - 3 wet

Camera angles are pish.... 

Here is a vids from the Skyline chasing, then being chased, then being passed by the Impreza. 

YouTube - TrackScotland Skyline - Oulton Park 6th November 2010 - 1


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

nice rides Adam


like the tractors too :O)))


best regards
Thomas


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

My, how the rich live.  haha just kidding, great looking cars.


----------

